# The new car



## sleeprr (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, I just picked her up the other night. Absolutely love it so far!
2004 A6 6spd sport seats, leather, yada yada LOADED!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: The new car (sleeprr)*

I absolutley love that color, though I'm very happy with my white A6.
Looks like a great starting point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Any mods planned?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: The new car (EK20)*

A 6-speed, that's pretty sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: The new car (PerL)*

Nice Car!
Are the Audi catalog front grill chrome strips factory for '04 or did someone add them?
Who's Dave Smith and why is his name in stickers


----------



## sleeprr (Jul 8, 2008)

dave smith is a dealership. not sure about the grill. I really like the 6spd and the color is really growing on me daily. Im gonna do a ecu chip, k&n filter, tintjob, but nothing too major yet. wife hates me spending money


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (sleeprr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeprr* »_Im gonna do a ecu chip, k&n filter, tintjob, but nothing too major yet. wife hates me spending money









Add a good exhaust to the list, and that's about all you really need to do to them. Maybe lower it a little too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (sleeprr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeprr* »_dave smith is a dealership

1st mod... lose the Dealer frames and stickers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

Looks nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the mileage on her? With out a doubt, lose the dealer stickers and frame!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The new car (sleeprr)*

Nice ride!
Looks pretty cool with the light interior.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

